# Feeling awful the past few days....



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Hi all. I am on day 25 of Mike's tapes and until the past few days I have been doing really well. I have been calm and relaxed and haven't had any attacks. But, the past few days have been really bad. Did anyone else have a setback around this time?? Just curious..... I need some feedback and encouragement!Thanks for being here! KimKim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Kim,This is very common. Check out Marilyn's post on setbacks, there is a good explanation there. I'll bump it up for you. AZ


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn.Hopefully I will be out of my "funk" soon. Thanks for bumping that info for me.Kim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there Kim..it just gets better. Think of it as a curving tunnel, not a straight one. The journey is never a straight line...just as everything, every event, has its ups and downs, so does out progress with the sessions. You will get there...AZ was and is my mentor on this one!!! Take care!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Kim,I went through the same set back at about the same time you are at now. Things got much better so don't worry. This is normal and many others experienced the same thing. You may not know it now, but as you go through this process, you will likely encounter other set backs. The difference will be that they will be less severe and your mental attitude will change. You will stop feeling desperate and hopeless and just come to realize that it is temporary and soon you will feel right as rain.Stef.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi All,thanks for your posts. Kcarbs, yep its natural to seem to have setbacks, but you will get through them, and then carry on. Remmebr the nice thing about a set back, it that you are looking at where your were!. That means you can get there again, and then move one through that point to further progress.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, just wondering how your doing know, any better? If you do have a setback or upset try to track what might have set it off if posssible and take note of it.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

